# Fluffy butt pics please :)



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes, I would love to see your fluff's butt....for haircut purposes of course! 

I'm just curious about how to shape the hair back there. So how's the haircut on your fluff's butt?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you for making me laugh!
I am sorry that I can't help at the moment because I do not believe that I have any fluffybutt photos saved.
Oh, I have taken plenty, never on purpose, and all have been deleted.
But tomorrow when the lighting is better I will try to take a few.
Watch - it will be the only time they run toward the camera instead of away from it!


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

LOL Kathleen!!! I hope they cooperate It would be a huge help for me.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Benjamin round booty! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

hahaha, this is going to be very smiling thread with fluff buts  Will make pictures tomorrow


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Dominic said:


> View attachment 158722
> 
> Benjamin round booty!
> 
> ...


Hahaha, love it!! Can't wait to see more fluffy butt pics. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Dominic said:


> View attachment 158722
> 
> Benjamin round booty!
> 
> ...


Benjamin has the cutest little tush I've ever seen! hahaa love it!


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Benjamin- very cute tush there! 

I've been away too long...Aastha you have a little girl now too? Mieka is soooo cute!:wub:

Nida- I'd love to see Paris' twin, Emma, wonder if their tushies match too:w00t:

Look forward to seeing more tushies!!!!!:aktion033::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha! This is a new request! Steve's butt just got a trim so I'll post it tomorrow.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

damara23 said:


> I've been away too long...Aastha you have a little girl now too? Mieka is soooo cute!:wub:


Yes! We brought this gorgeous baby into our family about 6 weeks ago. We love her so much already. Thank you!

I will take some flattering butt pics of the monkeys tomorrow.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I can't believe I am posting about how cute that little butt is, but it is! LOL


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Maglily said:


> I can't believe I am posting about how cute that little butt is, but it is! LOL


I'm with you that - adorable!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Dominic said:


> View attachment 158722
> 
> Benjamin round booty!
> 
> ...


There goes Ben's political career.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> There goes Ben's political career.


lol you are so funny!

This thread made my morning!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Morning walk, made pictures as promised  Sorry, but we are not brushed yet
Teddy
























Ellie was able to catch like that


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry I don't have a pic right now, but you can clean up the butt area with scissors. I hold up the tail at the base to keep long tail plummage from being accidentally cut. The hold the open scissors close to the anus and snip. You may want to snip a narrow path down to avoid "dingleberries." :blush:  
You can also use clippers, but I think scissoring is safer! 
Good luck with your butts! :thumbsup: LOL


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Not to use for example...but a few cute butt pics 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

We get ours groomed pretty short, including the butt!! That's where they are now, so if I remember, I'll try to take some pics of their behinds!! LOL


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Usually I can't get a face shot but today she was butt shy. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Teddy's got that long tail to cover up the fluffy tush LOL!
Ellie's reminds me of Paris' before haircut time.

Izzy- gotta love you all dressed in the pjs!! Thanks for sharing your tushie too!

I love the pic of Penny by the flowers. Do you use clippers around her bottom too?

Courtney, If you could since they'll be freshly trimmed, it would be a hughe help!

Carole-I usually use clippers but they're so wide, I'm not liking how it cuts into her hair right under the anus.

Guess I should get my own doghter's fluff butt pic up here so ya'll can see why I need help. 

brb


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

This is an oldie








Does this count as a butt pic? Lol









I don't have any recent ones, but I usually just use the clippers and go from the base of the tail down and out, I saw it from a YouTube video but can't remember what the title was. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Think i'll start scissoring since the clippers are too wide and gap her fluffy butt.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I'm not going to embarrass myself....LOL Her first home grooming a couple of days ago went well, except that I gave her somewhat of a baboon butt...sooooo uh uh....:w00t:*


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Uh Nancy, did u see Paris ^

I hate baboon butts and she's rocking it proudly right now! LOL


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

damara23 said:


> Think i'll start scissoring since the clippers are too wide and gap her fluffy butt.





nwyant1946 said:


> *I'm not going to embarrass myself....LOL Her first home grooming a couple of days ago went well, except that I gave her somewhat of a baboon butt...sooooo uh uh....:w00t:*


I use scissors on Ellie, she hates clips, and on Teddy I use tiny clipper, Nancy, it is same brand as you have. It is very useful for me, not only for butt but also paw trimming very clean. I have it for 10 years and it still is in good working condition.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

This thread is cracking me up. We have the best members pulling out all the stops for fluffy butt pics. I love all of you!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Here are my two fluffy butts:wub:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tashulia25 said:


> I use scissors on Ellie, she hates clips, and on Teddy I use tiny clipper, Nancy, it is same brand as you have. It is very useful for me, not only for butt but also paw trimming very clean. I have it for 10 years and it still is in good working condition.


*Thanks Natayla. I just ordered one....I found it on Amazon.*


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Here is Steve's fluffy butt! He's mooning you! I keep his shaved for obvious reasons.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> There goes Ben's political career.


For sure. But I think he's more suited to show business...the only real difference being that butt shots improve one's show business career, and destroy one's political career.

(Anybody ever see pics of CA's Governator in the Speedo? :faint: What about the nude shots of him in his body building days?)


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Love this thread...you're not the only one who was ever curious, just the first brave one to post it, lol! No pics from me though, Lexie's hair is so darn thin now that she's old, there's hardly any hair there at all...poor little skinny naked butt, but I love her to pieces!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

LOL. I wish I had my camera when Boo turned around after pooping today and it was hanging from his fluff butt. Think he needs a trim? LOL


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

nwyant1946 said:


> *I'm not going to embarrass myself....LOL Her first home grooming a couple of days ago went well, except that I gave her somewhat of a baboon butt...sooooo uh uh....:w00t:*


OMG this had me laughing. A Malbaboon!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

nwyant1946 said:


> *Thanks Natayla. I just ordered one....I found it on Amazon.*


you'll love it :thumbsup:


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Will try to get a clearer shot!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava has a cute butt....


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh my when a tootsie roll stays be hind after ace does his dooty he runs like a mad man as if it were chasing him. However, he does have a cute little bum.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Ozzie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

We get ours cut short bc we are bad about upkeep, plus I love puppy cuts!!! :heart:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's Lisa's butt lol:










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for the mini clipper tip! Will have to look into getting some, at least it would be used for the paws!



Let's keep the fluffy butts rolling in! Ben's butt looks so perfect!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Are we supposed to vote on these?!?!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

puppydoll said:


> Are we supposed to vote on these?!?!!! hahahahahaha


omg we should have a fluffy but pics contest, or a butt before and after (when they get messy and the mommies magically make it shinny white again) LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

This is Jasmine's Butt. It is such a cute Butt!!!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm letting Benjamin know that his booty is getting many compliments! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

